# Ow! Sore Ear - poor Dot



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Dotty Dot Dot. I was giving her a quick comb through and when I went to do her right ear she cried. Not like her - lifted her ear up gently and it had that smell....
Phoned vet straight away and took her down. I suspected an ear infection possibly due to so much sea swimming, or a grass seed.
Poor, poor Dot the vet had a look while I immobolised her and said 'Yes I can see a seed right down , round the corner...'
She called in the vet nurse who is a lovely lady, well padded like me and with the vet nurse clasping Dot's body and me clasping her head (4 boob cushions to make the whole thing slightly more comfortable for Dot!!!) the vet had a go at removing the seed. She did get it, Poor Dot really screeched . It was stuck in her ear drum - bit of bleeding in the ear, pain killer jab and antibiotics jab 

Still great that they got it out, otherwise Dot would have had to go in tomorrow and have it removed under sedation.
Bless Dot she was quickly wagging her tail again and gave the vet a kiss in exchange for 4 bone biscuits 

Nurse said some people make a snood from a section of tights to keep ears close to head - does anybody do this?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Dot!! Those long ears! Sounds awful 

Haven't heard of the snood but sounds like a good idea out in walks if it stays in place. The thing with that grass seed is that it was so far in, you couldn't have seen it! Checking the ears isn't foolproof, can't believe it was in her eardrum  Other than a snood, I don't know how you could prevent it.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Dot! Aw, they are so so sharp Marzi aren't they? Much better to get it there and then and save sedation  I don't need to sat anything about extra kisses and cuddles do I, I can picture you posting from a sea of black and white furry bits!
On the snood front I don't know about dogs.....Neil often wears tights over his head but that's because he's a Scouser


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Ouch, poor dot! Pleased she doesn't have to go under sedation though


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I don't need to say anything about extra kisses and cuddles do I, I can picture you posting from a sea of black and white furry bits!
> On the snood front I don't know about dogs.....Neil often wears tights over his head but that's because he's a Scouser


Dot is currently doodle dashing around the garden with the cushion from her bed clamped in her jaws... what is that saying - no pain no brain 
Kiki and Inzi are watching her... so no puppy cuddles for me yet.

Neil and Fairlie obviously have similar taste in head gear, not much difference between a balaclava and a pair of tights


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Dot - lucky you spotted it early enough to deal with


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Poor Dot! Aw, they are so so sharp Marzi aren't they? Much better to get it there and then and save sedation  I don't need to sat anything about extra kisses and cuddles do I, I can picture you posting from a sea of black and white furry bits!
> On the snood front I don't know about dogs.....Neil often wears tights over his head but that's because he's a Scouser


Hey steady on! That's racists that is. And the rest of you stop encouraging her.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Dot glad she is bouncing around now! The boob cushion comment make me laugh


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor baby dot. I feel so bad but have to admit that the boob cushion made me almost pee my pants.i knew I should have gone before leaving work. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Why do scousers wear snoods? That is what I want to know now that I have googled them. The cushion I will definitely not touch, figuratively of course. Poor Dot, I am thinking a snood would be worse than a seed in ones ear now and then?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

To indulge in nefarious deeds Fairlie...


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Poor wee Dot!! Isn't it wonderful they are so forgiving?? The kisses for the Vet was so priceless and typical of this awesome breed!!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> To indulge in nefarious deeds Fairlie...


That's not me - I was somewhere else, you've got nothing on me.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha, loving the tights pic (do you have proof Neil?), I know a lot of show cocker people have snoods for when their dogs eat to keep the ears from getting mucky, guess you could look on line to buy one, not sure how secure they would be when running around though, alternatively you can buy something called a happy hoodie (think they are called that), which I got from Christies direct, they are stretchy fabric and are for keeping dogs calm when having the blaster on them, (will try during fireworks too), or I'm sure you could just make something by cutting a band from a thick pair of tights.
Glad Dot is feeling fine though, wish I had enough for a boob cushion!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Only just really caught up with this, poor Dit dot! 
I'm glad the double boob cushion was of great comfort to dot and a great restraint while that pesky seed was removed!! X

Neil - that looks just like you!! You're almost unrecognisable without half a pair of tights on your head & a squished face!!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Only just really caught up with this, poor Dit dot!
> I'm glad the double boob cushion was of great comfort to dot and a great restraint while that pesky seed was removed!! X
> 
> Neil - that looks just like you!! You're almost unrecognisable without half a pair of tights on your head & a squished face!!


I have the same face in or out of them - its a curse
Isn't 'half a pair of tights ' a stocking' anyway?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I have the same face in or out of them - its a curse
> Isn't 'half a pair of tights ' a stocking' anyway?


Haha - not if the two legs are joined at the gusset!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Snigger...you just said _gusset_


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Snigger...you just said _gusset_


:tapedshut::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe Dot could use a little Balaclava herself.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes ... Kiki too 
I have talked with a very helpful CS breeder who makes snoods for her dogs, she is going to make one for Dot, I'll let you know how it goes. Just spent 100 quid in two visits to the vet, the snood is costing me a fiver. If it works it will be worn...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha a fiver well spent!! Well x 2 = a tenner, but beats £100
Pictures with the snood are a must please marzi..... You could start a new trend like the cockapoo waterproof onesie! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Dotty - her ear is not good - the vet is worried about the state of her ear drum - so she goes in on Wednesday for a thorough examination of the ear canal under anaesthetic :hurt:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Is that from the grass seed? Poor thing. I hope everything turns out to be something minor or nothing at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope her hearing doesn't get affected in any way, poor dot


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

yes this is all down to the wretched grass seed.
In true Dot style she doesn't seem that bothered - she was not keen on the vet looking in her ear again, but she submitted to it and quickly made friends afterwards.... her hearing is a worry - but more the risk of a deep seated infection...
Dot is bouncing around as normal, apart from having a honky ear. She is terrorizing Inzi and bullying Kiki, pogoing for her dinner and mad for her ball. Absolutely normal (only obviously she isn't) I'm really hoping that whatever they do to her on Wednesday will be the end of it. She is on oral antibiotics (has been since last week) but because of rupture/perforation of her ear drum the vet does not want to introduce topical antibiotic drops....


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Dot - hope they are able to sort her out on Wednesday


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor you, would say poor Dot too but she seems oblivious to it....
do your girls have hair inside their ears? just wondering if it better or worse for getting seeds if they do.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Dot sending her hugs!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Dotty, we too are covered in a variety of spikey seeds after a run across the fields tonight, some of them are like horrid pointy arrows that get more embedded the more you fiddle  Best of luck on Wednesday xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor dot - hoping it all goes well on Wednesday, keep us posted x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh poor little Dotty. Hope all goes well tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Poor you, would say poor Dot too but she seems oblivious to it....
> do your girls have hair inside their ears? just wondering if it better or worse for getting seeds if they do.


Hmmm - yes they both have hair in their ears - when they are groomed their ears are done (5 weeks ago) but the vet said that there was quite a lot of hair growing far down in their ear  Made spotting bits of seed more difficult, apparently. Not sure that hair makes it worse of better.

The vet said that so far this has been a particularly bad year for seeds and she has removed them from not just ears and paws but one from the back of a tongue where it had embedded, one from up a dog's sheath  and one from a yound pup's vulva (pretty sure that none of those places are that hairy )


----------

